# Swamp loggers



## nhlogga (Feb 14, 2010)

Any one know if Swamp Loggers is done for the season? I noticed American Loggers(Truckers as it should be called jmo) is in the Swamp Loggers time slot next week.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 20, 2010)

Where's swamp loggers, did they end the season early????


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 21, 2010)

that`s what i`d like to know.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 22, 2010)

It will be back in 2 months. If you put Swamp loggers into facebook you can get the fan site. The Goodson wives are quite active on it.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 22, 2010)

It was on here ?Friday? (memory, what a thing to have). don't know if it was a new one though. Had the kid find a nice log, lose the bouy, lose temper, old mand takes over, can't find log, screws around, gets a piece of junk.

What is with the guy who hired them? How long does it take for someone to recognize a losign proposition. By my count the two idiots have recovered a grand total of 1 useable log so far.

Harry K


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is Ax man on History. Swamp loggers is on Discovery. They only cut with the Feller Buncher.


----------



## got6ponies (Mar 14, 2010)

i watched this stuff for the frist time this weekend [up to the "baby shower" episode"] and thought hey dumb :censored: sell that stupid looking house you got and get one of these *options* for your swamp, and stop laying people off w/a* "chump"* reason!
OPTION 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuQQIGc7LUY
OPTION 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDlN-bdsk3Q


...........but from watching this this show i see NO HOPE he says [to the effect] "youve got to have a serious commement before committing to a job as lucky as this".....................

.......................this "tv" :censored: er is a fat " 4TH GEN DOPE"


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 25, 2010)

This is my favorite show it actually seems real. And Im sure if will come down to selling off his stuff, but I wouldnt be in a hurry to do it either, hes worked hard for it. I belve hes a good guy going through tuff times JMO


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 25, 2010)

Goodson all terrain now thats a company i would love to work for. i wish the show would come back on


----------



## JimiLL (Jun 26, 2010)

got6ponies said:


> i watched this stuff for the frist time this weekend [up to the "baby shower" episode"] and thought hey dumb :censored: sell that stupid looking house you got and get one of these *options* for your swamp, and stop laying people off w/a* "chump"* reason!
> OPTION 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuQQIGc7LUY
> OPTION 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDlN-bdsk3Q
> 
> ...



Idiot.

What is Goodson going to do with one of those??


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Nosmo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Last Straw*

When Bobby Goodson finally had to lay his crew off it was not because he didn't have the right equipment. He's got the right equipment and also the right people operating them.

The problem was with the Mill. Demand kept falling off for both hard and soft woods. The demand finally fell so low and then none at all that a layoff was the last straw.

Nosmo


----------



## bradstr (Aug 21, 2010)

Met Bobby Goodson today in Boonville, NY. He was just as nice in person as you see him on TV. He gave some info about the show and the timber company he cuts for.


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 22, 2010)

Did he mention when a new series would begin ? 

Nosmo


----------



## bradstr (Aug 23, 2010)

He said they will be wrapping up filming September 3rd and there will be 10 new episodes. He doesn't know yet when the show will be televised or if they will be filming anymore shows.


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 29, 2010)

Well they are advertising for the 8th. I love that show only good thing that will be on now friday night


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 30, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Well they are advertising for the 8th. I love that show only good thing that will be on now friday night



new season october 8th!? sweet!

now we need some new heli loggers!!


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 30, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> new season october 8th!? sweet!
> 
> now we need some new heli loggers!!



hell yes we do


----------

